# Crazy Car Problem recently



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

sup guys, i have had a crazy week, my car went thru some shit... its still runnin and good but i had to get a new altnernator, i got new shocks/struts on, and 2 new front tires, but anyways... heres the story... my alternator just died on me again yesterday, took it back to the shop and they fixed it for free since they already did it once. the problem was i guess that my antenna wasnt going down all the way, so when i turned my car off it was still trying to go down and using up battery power. so after they fixed it today, i cut the wire to the antenna so it just stays all the way down now, but now my music doesnt work thats about it... i have a tape deck with a cd player, im gonna get a headunit once i find out how to get sound back, anyone know how i can do that?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you probably cut the wire that controls the amps as well


----------

